# All Fires on sale today - if you are an Amazon mom! (12/12/12)



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Here's how: (and I think this is only open to people with Amazon prime)

Sign up (free!) for "Amazon Mom": 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/mom/signup?tag=kbpst-20

Then view/buy Kindle Fire models:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0083Q04IQ/?tag=kbpst-20

Happy shopping!!



> Every Kindle Fire Is on Sale Today-If You're a Mom
> Brian Barrett
> On Monday, Amazon slashed prices on its 8.9-inch Kindle Fire tablets. If you missed that sale, you're in luck; it's back today, and this time applies to all Kindle Fire models. Oh, except this time you've got to be a mom.
> The sale, limited to Amazon Mom members who also have Amazon Prime, includes $20 off a Kindle Fire, $25 off the 7-inch Kindle Fire HD, and that same $50 off its 8.9-inch big brother. It's a great deal all around, especially considering how much value these products represent in the first place.
> ...


_[Edited to add direct links, and "Prime" clarification. - Admin]_


----------



## ~joanna~ (Feb 1, 2009)

Just got the Fire (non HD) to be able to access the new Freetime Unlimited.  I can sell the old version for $70 or so so it seemed worth it.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

am already an Amazon Student Prime member, afraid to sign up as a mom and screw up the Student Prime.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

It will do it in addition to it. I was an amazon mom before a student - you used to get 3 months of prime free with "mom" on trial. I"m now still an amazon mom, and have been for about 2 years, but also a student (finals week - should I not be doing school?!?! LOL!). When I signed up for my student print in February, it just tacked it on with the mom.

Note it has kept me an amazon mom even though i have never once ordered anything that qualified.


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm not seeing how to get the discount.  I signed up for Mom but now how do I save?


----------



## ~joanna~ (Feb 1, 2009)

There is a code, I can't remember what it was.   It was in the email I received and also on one of the pages on Amazon.


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

I found a blog that said it is FIREMOMS but I can't get it to work.

ETA: Here it is on Amazon. But I signed up for Amazon Mom and it doesn't work.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1000886631

ETA Again: A little Amazon customer service and I got the deal. Happy day!


----------



## ~joanna~ (Feb 1, 2009)

Yay, glad you got the deal.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Argh!  I just got 3 Fire's in the mail on Saturday!  Oh well... a nice deal for those who could take advantage of it


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

My mom asked me if I had one or was interested in one, earlier today...

Hmmm...


----------

